# AMD CCC 11.11 veröffentlicht



## Own3r (15. November 2011)

*AMD CCC 11.11 veröffentlicht*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Ab sofort ist der neue AMD Grafikkartentreiber, wie angekündigt, der Version 11.11 WHQL downloadbar. 
​ 
*Release Notes
*​


> *New Features:*
> 
> 
> *Adobe Flash Player 11 support:*
> ...


*Download:* Windows 7 64-Bit oder hier (Version wählbar)​


----------



## Fatalii (15. November 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.11 veröffentlicht*

Ein wenig mehr eigeneer Text würdde nicht schaden
Hierbei handlt es sich anscheinend nur um Bugfixes und der nächste Treiber wird sicherlich wieder 
ein paar Leistungssprünge bieten.

MfG Andy

P.S. Ich habe meine 6970 nicht mehr, aber ist jemandem aufgefallen, dass der 11.7 Treiber gerade im Heaven-Benchmark
deutlich besser abschneidet als die nachfolgenden? Es waren im Schnitt 8-10 Bilder pro Sekunde und deutlich weniger Punkte.


----------



## RedBrain (15. November 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.11 veröffentlicht*



> *Resolved Issues for the Windows 7 Operating System*
> This  section provides information on resolved known issues in this  release  of the AMD Catalyst 11.11 software suite for Windows 7. These  include:
> 
> 
> ...


Die Rage-Spieler können es aufatmen. Und das Problem mit Tearing im Clone-Modus ist nun behoben... \o/

EDIT: Tearing fast behoben D:
Primär: 60Hz Sekundär: 59Hz

Das geht es wohl gar nicht D:


----------



## Own3r (15. November 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.11 veröffentlicht*



Fatalii schrieb:


> Ein wenig mehr eigeneer Text würdde nicht schaden



Was soll man mehr sagen? Die Release Notes sagen alles.


----------



## outfit (15. November 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.11 veröffentlicht*

Moin!

Ich verstehe bis heute nicht wie die dazugehörigen *ATI Catalyst Application Profiles *für die einzelnen Anwendungen aktiviert werden?Automatisch ja wohl nicht,oder?* 
*


----------



## Schiassomat (15. November 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.11 veröffentlicht*



> Homefront no longer crashes randomly when Crossfire is enabled.





> Metro 2033
> Far Cry 2
> Stalker : Call of Pripyat



Das ging ja flott.


----------



## Own3r (15. November 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.11 veröffentlicht*

Die CAPs sind eigentlich nur für Crossfiresysteme geeignet, da sie spezielle Profile für Spiele benötigen. Das CCC 11.11 ist der neuste Treiber, allerdings sind es mal wieder nur Bugfixes.


----------



## outfit (15. November 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.11 veröffentlicht*

Aha!

Danke!


----------



## uk3k (15. November 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.11 veröffentlicht*



outfit schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich verstehe bis heute nicht wie die dazugehörigen *ATI Catalyst Application Profiles *für die einzelnen Anwendungen aktiviert werden?Automatisch ja wohl nicht,oder?*
> *


 
Die werden nach Prozessname(Executable) aktiviert, allerdings nur für Crossfire! das Cap ist dabei wie ein Index/Inhaltsverzeichnis der vom Treiber unterstützen Crossfireanwendungen zu sehen. Also schon irgenwie automatisch...

Auf deutsch uns stark vereinfacht: Spiel 1 heist ut3.exe, steht im CAP, CF-Beschleunigung wird aktviert und genutzt.
Spiel 2 heist xyz.exe, steht nicht im CAP, keine CF-Unterstützung. 

Sind ja sehr überschaubar die Bugfixes O.o

Mal schauen ob der treiber aufm Notebook tut, der 11.10 tat zwar Dienst im 3D-Modus, beraubte mich aber jeder Videowiedergabe^^ Shice Eigenbau Infs 

mfg


----------



## Dragonix (15. November 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.11 veröffentlicht*

Um's zu Vervollständigen: Veränderungen bei der Linux Version:
*OpenCL Unterstützung (vollst. in den Treiber integriert, nicht mehr seperat)
*Unterstützung für Xorg Server 1.11
*Die üblichen BugFixes.
*"Exp. Unterstützung" für openSUSE 12.1

Quelle: [Phoronix] AMD Catalyst 11.11 Brings Critical Linux Changes


----------



## Blutengel (15. November 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.11 veröffentlicht*

Jessas, was n Stress 
Hatte all die Jahre ne Nvidia Karte und nun meine erste AMD! Was hatte ich nu Stress das Vision Engine Controllcenter auf Deutsch zu bekommen  Schaun wa mal wie es nu weiter geht.


----------



## namoet (15. November 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.11 veröffentlicht*

keine verbesserung für skyrim oder bf3? hat schon jemand angetestet? hab dsl light, deshalb kein bock nen halben tag runterzuladen wenns nix bringt...


----------



## MBVIRUS (15. November 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.11 veröffentlicht*



namoet schrieb:


> keine verbesserung für skyrim oder bf3? hat schon jemand angetestet? hab dsl light, deshalb kein bock nen halben tag runterzuladen wenns nix bringt...


 
Dies scheint nicht der fall zu sein... man wie ich es hasse auf Treiber zu warten die was taugen


----------



## BikeRider (15. November 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.11 veröffentlicht*

Ich werd den 11.11er mal probieren


----------



## Robonator (15. November 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.11 veröffentlicht*

Juhu n fix für DCUO


----------



## Own3r (15. November 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.11 veröffentlicht*



namoet schrieb:


> keine verbesserung für skyrim oder bf3? hat schon jemand angetestet?



Du solltest noch warten. Der Performancetreiber für Skyrim ist noch in Arbeit.


----------



## Stevii (15. November 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.11 veröffentlicht*

Ich frag jetzt einfach mal hier, was ist CAP?


----------



## Fatalii (16. November 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.11 veröffentlicht*

Ein Catalyst Application Profile.
Siehe Seite 1, dort steht, dass der Treiber auf Grund dieser Profile, für das jeweilige Spiel, eine Crossfire-"Verteilung/Anwendung" erkennt
und dementsprechend beide GPUs(vielleicht auch mehr) mit den entsprechenden Informationen füttert.
Die einfache Erklärung

MfG Andy


----------



## Stevii (16. November 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.11 veröffentlicht*

Achso, also nur relevant bei CF, danke


----------



## Silberpfeil (16. November 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.11 veröffentlicht*

Getestet, Rage-Blau weg, aaaaaaber ich habe alle par sekunden weisse striche vor mir flickern (Sapphire 6870)...bevor jemand etwas zur GPU sagt, GPU nicht ubertaktet und ich weiss was fragmente sind....Na ja...

EDIT: HUD flickert wenn mann sich bewegt, weisse striche sind seltener


----------



## hAS3 (16. November 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.11 veröffentlicht*

Hmm, mal auf gut Glück runterlgeladen und installiert.
Aber nix neues für meine HD6650M dabei gewesen irgendwie. Abwarten o.Ô


----------



## Painkiller (16. November 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.11 veröffentlicht*



Schiassomat schrieb:


> Das ging ja flott.



Ich will dir ja nicht den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen, aber du solltest dir das mal übersetzen. 

Known Issues under the Windows 7 operating system = Bekannte Probleme unter dem Betriebssystem Windows 7

The following games may experience random flashing textures during gameplay =  Die folgenden Spiele können statistische blinkende Texturen während des Spiels aufweisen.


Ich peil einfach nicht, warum die es nicht schaffen einen sauberen Treiber fertig zu stellen. 

Ist euch mal aufgefallen, das die "Bekannte Probleme"-Liste größer ist, als die "Gelöste Probleme"-Liste?


----------



## RedBrain (16. November 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.11 veröffentlicht*

Der AMD Treiber ist immer noch unzuverlässig. :/

EDIT: 600 Beiträge


----------



## Painkiller (16. November 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.11 veröffentlicht*



RedBrain schrieb:


> Der AMD Treiber ist immer noch unzuverlässig. :/



In Bezug auf?


----------



## RedBrain (16. November 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.11 veröffentlicht*

Im Treiber sind immer Bugs enthalten:

 Das Problem mit Bildwiederholrate im Clone Modus, diese gibt es schon seit Cat 11.4 (via Google.de nach reverchiert). Wenn ich für 2 Monitore auf 50 Hertz umstellen will, bleibt der primäre Monitor auf 60 Hz und der Fernseher auf 50Hz, Tearing ist sehr deutlich zu sehen trotz aktivierter Vsync. In manchen Fällen stürzte der Treiber ab, wenn ich es umstelle. Ich stelle es wieder auf 60Hz zurück, bleibt der Monitor immer noch auf 60Hz und der Fernseher 59Hz (!).

Mit 59Hz ein sehr langsames Tearing, das will ich nicht! Ich will LCD und TV gleichzeitig auf 60Hz oder auf 50Hz, wenn ich Filme gucken will! >

Dieses Problem gab es seit Monaten und immer nicht behoben, darum sind die Treiberentwickler einfach unzuverlässig.

EDIT:
Ich meine das ernst! In der Vergangenheit hatte ich ne Krise mit einer Radeon 9500 Pro, weil die Treiberentwickler ein AGP-Bug eingebaut haben. Dazu mit OpenGL-Problematik (BSOD, Treiberabstürze usw...) in späteren Zeiten. Nvidia hat halt bessere Treiber als AMD! Ich habe echt die Nase voll und ich werde in Zukunft keine AMD GraKas mehr kaufen.


----------



## namoet (16. November 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.11 veröffentlicht*



MBVIRUS schrieb:


> Dies scheint nicht der fall zu sein... man wie ich es hasse auf Treiber zu warten die was taugen


me too...


Own3r schrieb:


> Du solltest noch warten. Der Performancetreiber für Skyrim ist noch in Arbeit.


 hmmm, will aber nicht warten  die konnten das spiel doch sicherlich länger mit ihren karten testen und entsprechende treiber entwickeln...naja, hilft nur der bekannte tee spruch...


----------



## Chemenu (17. November 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.11 veröffentlicht*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> The following games may experience random flashing textures during gameplay =  Die folgenden Spiele können statistische blinkende Texturen während des Spiels aufweisen.


 random = zufällig/willkürlich

Also es können willkürlich blinkende/blitzende Texturen beim Spielen auftreten.


----------



## Painkiller (17. November 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.11 veröffentlicht*



RedBrain schrieb:


> Im Treiber sind immer Bugs enthalten:
> 
> Das Problem mit Bildwiederholrate im Clone Modus, diese gibt es schon seit Cat 11.4 (via Google.de nach reverchiert). Wenn ich für 2 Monitore auf 50 Hertz umstellen will, bleibt der primäre Monitor auf 60 Hz und der Fernseher auf 50Hz, Tearing ist sehr deutlich zu sehen trotz aktivierter Vsync. In manchen Fällen stürzte der Treiber ab, wenn ich es umstelle. Ich stelle es wieder auf 60Hz zurück, bleibt der Monitor immer noch auf 60Hz und der Fernseher 59Hz (!).
> 
> ...


 
Also ich hab auch einen TV an der HD5870 hängen. Dazu noch einen 24" Monitor. Ich schau auf dem TV via im PC verbauten Blu-Ray-Laufwerk. Aber solchen Probleme hatte ich nicht. Was für einen TV hast du denn, und wie ist dieser mit dem PC verbunden?

Zu den 59Hz:

59 und 60Hz ist identisch. Das ist nur ein Rundungsfehler. Stand mal iwo in der PCGH. 




> random = zufällig/willkürlich
> 
> Also es können willkürlich blinkende/blitzende Texturen beim Spielen auftreten.
> 
> ...


 
Englisch FTW!  xD Ich find das ein bisschen schwach. Nach so langer Zeit, sollte man diese Fehler doch mal behoben haben.


----------



## RedBrain (17. November 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.11 veröffentlicht*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch einen TV an der HD5870 hängen. Dazu noch einen 24" Monitor. Ich schau auf dem TV via im PC verbauten Blu-Ray-Laufwerk. Aber solchen Probleme hatte ich nicht. Was für einen TV hast du denn, und wie ist dieser mit dem PC verbunden?
> 
> Zu den 59Hz:
> 
> 59 und 60Hz ist identisch. Das ist nur ein Rundungsfehler. Stand mal iwo in der PCGH.


 
Toshiba 40LV655P. Von meinem Bruder geliehen als Testzwecke, bevor der neue Samsung UE32D5000 auf meinem TV-Bank kommt.
Der Fernseher ist über HDMI an meiner Grafikkarte HD6870 verbunden.

Bei vorherigen Catalysttreiber 11.9 funktioniert nur mit 50Hz statt 59Hz.


----------



## Painkiller (17. November 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.11 veröffentlicht*

Schau mal nach, ob der TV einen sogenannten PC-Modus hat. Mein Samsung (UE46D8090) hat das. Da muss das HDMI-Kabel in einen bestimmten Steckplatz, und im TV das noch seperat eingestellt werden.


----------



## RedBrain (17. November 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.11 veröffentlicht*

HDMI war schon lange im Steckplatz 1. Das auch mit Game-Modus. Hm...


----------



## Painkiller (17. November 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.11 veröffentlicht*

Also bei Samsung gilt der Game-Modus nur für Konsolen. Sobald der PC dran ist, muss bei mir die Bezeichnung des HDMI-Anschlusses auf "PC" geändert werden.


----------



## RedBrain (17. November 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.11 veröffentlicht*

So, habe auf PC-Modus umgestellt.

Das Problem:

Im desktop properties habe ich es auf 50Hz umgestellt, aber es zeigt immer noch 60Hz im Auswahl an. Wenn ich wieder auf 60Hz umstellen will, ist der Apply-Button ausgegraut. Ich versuche es mal mit interne Windows Displaykonfiguration...

EDIT: Über Bildschirmauflösung, dann auf erweiterte Einstellungen > Tab: Monitor habe ich alles Versucht und das geht immer nicht. Der TV bleibt immer noch bei 59Hz und Samsung P2450H auf 60Hz...

EDIT²: Ich probiere es mit verschiedene Catalystversionen aus (ab 11.4)


----------



## RedBrain (17. November 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.11 veröffentlicht*

*bump*

Hier ist mein Bericht von verschiedenen Catalystversionen und das nur in Clone Modus:
Von Cat 11.4 bis Cat 11.10
LCD: 60Hz w Vsync
TV: 50Hz w Tearing

Ab Cat 11.11
LCD: 60Hz w Vsync
TV: 59Hz w Tearing

In extended Desktop-Modus kann der TV auf 60Hz. Ich möchte es nur in Clone Modus und das ist Mist! D:
Und ich will auch kein Eyefinity-Modus

TV ist auf PC-Modus in HDMI Port 1.


----------

